# Where can I buy a Weber speaker in Canada?



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I want to put a 12" Weber speaker in my Deluxe amp but I can't locate a dealer in Canada... I want to avoid any duty fees etc. If anyone can help I'd appreciate it - thanks! :rockon2:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Try these guys http://www.yellowcabamplification.com/speakers.htm

They are in BC


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Perfect - thanks a lot!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"Geek" (Gregg) in this forum also sell them and he is in B.C.

I bought one from him. Great guy to do business with.

Dave


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

$200 bucks for a single 12A150T is pretty steep! I might just go with a Jensen C12N instead - more readily available and less than half the price!


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

WEEZY said:


> $200 bucks for a single 12A150T is pretty steep! I might just go with a Jensen C12N instead - more readily available and less than half the price!


You might not be as happy with that Jensen. The name Jensen is being used by a company in Italy to make and brand Jensen speakers. Not everybody agrees that they sound just like the original Jensen guitar speakers from years ago. Pricing on Ebay reflects this. Vintage Jensens and Celestions from before Celestion started making them in China often go for more money than new ones.

Is it true they sound different? I don't know. I've been listening to George Thorogood on 11 for years so what do I know?

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I bought a new italian Jenson a couple years ago & hated it, returned it. I think it was their P12N


sounded very shrill and thin


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

> I've been listening to George Thorogood on 11 for years so what do I know?


lol!

Well, maybe I should pony up the cash, it just seems so steep for one speaker! I'm going to go surf ebay now and see what's out there... 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

WEEZY said:


> lol!
> 
> Well, maybe I should pony up the cash, it just seems so steep for one speaker! I'm going to go surf ebay now and see what's out there...
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You know, a LOT of folks think the world of Eminence speakers! Good price and great tone selection. The master distributor stocks in Canada so a dealer can get one for you overnight, as long as we're not asking the shipper at ten minutes to quitting time to get the order ready.:smile:

I REALLY love their Wizard model! Nails that classic (geezer?:smile rock tone. Should cost you less than $100.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## fishin' musician (Jun 19, 2008)

Wild Bill said:


> I've been listening to George Thorogood on 11 for years so what do I know?



One bourbon, one ...What? I can't make out what he's...what?...hey Mr. Bartender come...What?...could you get him to turn it...What?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I second the eminence speakers too. I have them in alot of amps and have been more than happy with them.


----------

